# Rolling credits in Final Cut Pro



## ksv (Jun 13, 2003)

Any good way to make professional looking rolling credits in Final Cut Pro 3? I know about the "rolling text" feature, but it's very basic, I can't align the text properly, set different styles/fonts etc. in the same text. Can't figure out how to add a picture in there either.
Is it possible in Final Cut or do I need an other app?


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 13, 2003)

um, you have a number of options, create it in photoshop, bring it in and scroll from the motion tab controls. Make a centered text track, and scroll that, um, you can import flash swf files with this already done. Umm... I did them all, no dig deal as long as it is clear, legible and within the title-safe zone from left to right.
I think a png file will work fine, but depending on the format, you have to take into consideration of square pixels to dv pixels which will distort the text. A way around that is the 720-540 or something along those lines, which will resize to 720-480, I actually forgot what the conversion is, I need to get back to my video work.


----------



## ksv (Jun 13, 2003)

Yea, DV NTSC is 720x480 pixels, but I'm using PAL, so it's 720x576 pixels 

The scrolling photoshop image thing is a good idea, although I can't find any option in the motion tab to scroll it? What would be ideal would be creating a file with the 720 pixel width and e.g. 2000 pixel height, and scroll it from bottom to top.

I saw a "Made with Final Cut Pro" badge in the rolling credits of a Hallmark movie (yea, that channel sucks, I know ), and that would make me believe the app had a decent tool for making rolling credits, unless they've used an external app. Or are there any Final Cut Pro plugins for that?


----------



## leomark (Jun 13, 2003)

Use the "title crawl" from Boris. remember to turn on the 2:1 deflicker if your text scrolls from top to bottom. It makes them look like they should when they pass through the TVs scan lines.

Erik


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 13, 2003)

In the motion tab use the Center. You will see how the values change, the second text field is your vertical value. 
A 2000 will place the image at the top, a  -2000 will place it at the bottom off screen.


----------



## ksv (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leomark _
> *Use the "title crawl" from Boris. remember to turn on the 2:1 deflicker if your text scrolls from top to bottom. It makes them look like they should when they pass through the TVs scan lines.
> 
> Erik *



Ah, yeah, that looks better! Thanks both of you!


----------

